
Introduction to Theoretical Computer Science - lainon
http://www.introtcs.org/public/index.html
======
KKKKkkkk1
I love the approach of using a programming language as the model of
computation, instead of Turing machines or RAM models. The credit for this
idea belongs to Neil D. Jones and to Amir Ben Amram, for whom Boaz Barak was a
TA back when Boaz was a grad student.

~~~
jgmatpdx
I might have suggested crediting Alonzo Church. :)

------
ihm
This is a very nice introduction, but it could definitely benefit from some
perspective from the other side of computer science (PLs/types-land). E.g.,
the section on "beyond computing functions" could also discuss how such things
can be nicely modeled using monads.

